# Debadging 99 Altima GXE



## cheesalicious (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey guys, first time poster.

I'm thinking about debadging my 99 Altima GXE. I wanted to ask you all if 1) they're just stuck on or bolted on and 2) if any of you have pictures of a debadged 99 GXE? 

I'm a bit apprehensive to do so because they've been with me for so long. You know how it goes. Also, where can I buy this rubbing compound that everyone keeps referring to? Will Kragen or any other generic auto parts store have it? Thanks in advance.

Alex


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I know you're a first time poster but like everyone else has been yelled at for it. The Nissam Forums has a "search" function. Make good friends with it as most things have been discussed until they are dead like the horse and are being flogged continually. Now to the topic at hand

You'll find a ton of topics on debadging just by doing a search, I won't post any of the info though since its already all over. 

Rubbing Compound and polishing compound are found at many stores that I know of (Wal*Mart, Advance Auto Parts (aka Checker/Krager) Autozone, Pep Boyz, Robbins (if you're in New England), and many more). Its a fairly commonly used product that you can find many places you just need to look. 

I personally don't like people who debadge cars. I'm lower middle class but still believe that if you're that ashamed of your car (like most VW owners) get a different one :thumbup: but that's my 2C

Good luck with it and Happy New Year


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you want to debadge your car take fishing line and go behind the emblem to cut the double sided tape. I tape off around the badge with masking tape to avoid potential scratches from instruments. I don't recommend using rubbing or polishing compound either after it is off. Use adhesive remover and soak the old tape and then wipe/rub the residue off with a clean rag. Don't rub too aggressively or else you will scratch the paint the exact reason you shouldn't use rubbing/polishing compound. Then clean it with soap and water and wax or glaze it as usual.
(edit) Use a heat gun on low or a blow dryer to loosen the adhesive first and then cut the tape. 

Darktide you should respect this person's desire to personalize their car. They aren't ashamed of it, they want to customize it. I debadged my Altima and I have nearly $50K into it. It does have a Nismo badge on the left rear of the trunk and Nissan on the windshield so maybe it isn't debadged... 

Troy


----------

